# Driftwood Smells



## James1945 (Jun 2, 2011)

*c/p*1 Month old - Commercially bought. How do I get it to stop smelling up the tank. Water clear as a bell. Fish are all happy but I'm not
Help


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like the wood is rotting away. I would take the wood back to the store. Are you able to post a picture of the wood so we can see what kind it is?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a piece that smells somewhat, but it is not from any type of rot. It is the only piece that I have that I would have called green...or closer to green than any of my other pieces. Was it by chance fairly fresh looking?


----------

